# Wood for Aquariums



## vinjo (Dec 8, 2010)

Can tannins be removed if you stick the wood in an oven for a long time?


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

No that won't do it.

You need to soak and rinse and continue.


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

boiling takes em out.
roasting it will only disinfect and you would have a nasty smell in your kitchen lol.


----------



## vinjo (Dec 8, 2010)

I have access to an industrial oven…

I was hoping to maybe use it to make large pieces of driftwood.

Oh well. lol.


----------

